# Farm Bureau Claims Adjuster....



## GoldDot40 (Nov 14, 2010)

My sister-in-law had to call her home owner's insurance this past week due to her finding a 'weak floor' under her washing machine. She 1st called her brother-in-law....who is a carpenter by trade. He found she had bigger problems than she even realized. 

He found that evidence that her roof has been leaking. So he proceeds in climbing on the roof and finds some damaged shingles.....which is what prompted her to call Farm Bureau. He immediately climbed down without disturbing anything he saw.

The claims adjuster/inspector comes to inspect the damage. He says there's "obvious signs of heavy FOOT traffic" on her roof.....as well as what appears to be bullet holes. He insists that the bullet holes were from deliberate actions....basically accusing her of shooting her own roof. The guy used an apparatus and told her the pitch of her roof was way out of spec....which was obviously caused by the 'foot traffic'. 

This is a 'double-wide' manufactured home which she has owned/lived in since it was new.....it's 9 years old. She is recently divorced, but I know her husband never had any business on the roof to warrant the adjuster's alleged findings.

#1. I can't understand how he comes to the conclusion of 'heavy foot traffic' when SHE doesn't even own a ladder. They never had a ladder when they were married.

#2. She nor the ex-hubby never owned a firearm. The holes they found are on the back side of the apex of the roof. This would suggest the bullets would have come from the back yard. Also, he said the 'bullet holes' were in a small group, suggesting that it had been shot multiple times.

My problem with that assessment is that in order for someone to have deliberately shot holes in her roof, judging by the angle in comparison to her back yard, they would had to be standing in a huge thick briar patch....not to mention there's a huge oak tree in-line of sight of said briar patch. Basically, you can't stand in ANY open portion of her back yard and see any part of her roof.

The guy is saying they will pay the claim....but will cancel her home owner's insurance due to neglect and deliberate damage. She said he was being a total jerk the entire time he was there. He even got a little 'snappy' with our brother-in-law for trying to give his opinion.

Do you think it'd be worth her time to call someone else to come inspect her roof? Can they really just take his word of alleged findings and run with it?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 14, 2010)

At least in FL there is a mediation process and the Division of Insurance will ensure homeowners are treated fairly.  I'd check with GA and I'd also report the attitude to Farmers.  In my experience if they believe the claim to be false or fraudulent they won't pay it at all.


----------



## CAL (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like typical farm bureau to me.Heard this before,pay the claim and cancel the insurance.I don't deal with them myself because of this and other attitudes.
Had a agent to come in my yard once and tell me they would cancel my insurance because of my rock dog.Now I live in the middle of a 100 acre trac. of land,no close neighbors.I told him there were other insurance co's,to have at it!He never canceled me,I canceled them!


----------



## tiddybream (Nov 14, 2010)

*Farm Bureau Insurance (Not For Me!!)*

Contact The Hardman Group.(www.hardmangroup.com/) I had a tornado hit my house and move it 6 ft off of the foundation and they didn't want to pay. You would've thought I borrowed the neighbors tractor and moved it myself!! Dan is a licenced public adjuster but he is on your side and not the insurance company. He knows as much or (more) than the adjuster that come out for Farm Bureau (a company driven man.) You need someone like Dan that is familiar with all of the laws and the tricks behind this company. Chances are they are already familiar with his name!!! He is a  good guy and I wouldn't have settled the claim without him. He is well worth the money. Call him and he can give you some advice.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 15, 2010)

CAL said:


> Sounds like typical farm bureau to me.Heard this before,pay the claim and cancel the insurance.I don't deal with them myself because of this and other attitudes.
> Had a agent to come in my yard once and tell me they would cancel my insurance because of my rock dog.Now I live in the middle of a 100 acre trac. of land,no close neighbors.I told him there were other insurance co's,to have at it!He never canceled me,I canceled them!




I hope this passes muster for the "fact" forum, but GA. Farm Bureau has the worst reputation in the state for adjusting claims.  Ask anyone who  settles claims as part of their business.

The irony of it all is that most of this type claims are by its own insured -- if they will pay the claim, in my opinion she is better off it they canceled the coverage and she found another company.

My favorite GA. Farm Bureau story (absolutely true) -- insured had one of the weed killer electric fences -- it sparked, wind got behind it, and blew the fire straight to his neighbor's tobacco shed.  Fire didn't spread,and the burn path was straight shot.

So neighbor makes a claim, Farm Bureau denies, claims that it is an Act of God, of unknown origin.  Now we are talking about a whopping $1500 claim here.

Insured, who was a well known, well respected farmer in the county, went ballistic-- said the reason he bought insurance was just for such as this, it was his by God fence charger that  started the fire, and he wanted his neighbor done right.  

Long story made a little shorter, insured had to hire an attorney to get his own insurance company to pay the claim.

I've got a ton of Farm Bureau stories along the same line.

BTW, I like to know how that heavy foot traffic knocked the pitch out of whack, and what was the apparatus he used other than a ruler?

Again, if they pay the claim, take the money, and if they actually cancel the policy, you're better off.

As I write this, it seems in the back of my mind that there is a notation that HO can't be canceled for one claim.  Might make a call to the insurance commissioner about that one --hurry, because the new insurance commissioner has never met an insurance company he didn't like.


----------



## Redneck1919 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very strange. My son's house had hail damage last year. Farm Bureau sent adjuster and met the roofer there. I was there also. The roofer's Mexican went up and counted places on the roof but adjuster never went up. They promptly sent my son a check and did not cancel. No problem.
However, my grandson bought a house in Griffin and before he could get moved in someone broke in and stole kitchen sink cabinet and bathroom vanity. They did not bother to cut the water off, just cut the pipes. Whole house flooded. He had insurance with Allstate. They paid the claim and immediately cancelled. 
Go figure.
However there should be an arbitration process somewhere. Go up the food chain to get some satisfaction.


----------



## state159 (Nov 15, 2010)

If there's anyway to avoid the insurance company, I would make the repairs myself. They will either cancel your insurance or up the premiums; either way they will win out. If they cancel you, I believe the other insurance agencies will know it too.


----------



## Shook (Nov 15, 2010)

call the insurance comm. office,tell them what is going on they can assist u with your problems and tell u your options u will be surprized i deal with ins. adjusters daily


----------



## grim (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a similar problem with an auto claim.  Different insurer, but rude, difficult to deal with and I constantly had to remind them of their obligations.  When they told me they were dropping me I laughed and thanked them.  But they paid the claim.  

If this guy is going to pay the claim, then let them and send them packing.  Send a letter reporting his attitude and let them know you will be spreading the word about your poor experience.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Nov 16, 2010)

*Farm Bureau*

Strange....I have read all these post and only one positive. Well, I have three positives...I have been with Farm Bureau out of Gainesville for over 20 years. My wife pulled out in front of a car on a blind hill, her faught.....A limb broke due to ice storm and took out one of my heat pumps..... I backed our camper into a post and did over $5,000 damage......In all instances the Bureau was great to deal with and paid up very promptly.
  When the heat pump was taken out by limb, they didn't even come to my house.  I sent them 3 estimates and I had a check within 1 week.
  When I damaged the camper, I took it to the dealer that sold it new and the adjuster was there within 3 hours and I had a check in my hand for $5,600 in 6 days. The camper was repaired within 3 weeks and I was a happy camper....


----------



## ATLGA (Nov 17, 2010)

There is only one thing to do.   http://www.gainsurance.org/ConsumerService/FileComplaint.aspx

Have her call them first, then follow up with a complaint. They will help her out.


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 17, 2010)

As a multiple policy holder at Farm Bureau , I am currently seeking other insurance. And as  a contractor, Farm Bueau is the worst company I have ever delt with. It is constant trouble with any repairs for home owners. Farm Bureau does not want to pay !
As for my policies, they are not proffessional at all. 

Do not let them cancel you , file the claim and collect , then cancell immedialty.A cancelation looks bad on your behalf , not theirs.
Find other insurance fast. Word is on the street Farm Bureau has taken a big hit lately and is being looked at hard. So in return they are going up on rates and canceling certain policies, mobile homes being one area. Just go look for other insurance.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 17, 2010)

Farm Bureau is in some serious financial troubles lately because of the crematorium a few years ago that had the issues.   They paid out big on that one and are hurting because of it.  Many FB customers are seeing rate increases and I imagine their claims adjustors are as tight as ever.


----------



## blues brother (Nov 17, 2010)

Farm Bureau is under the gun...lotsa changes going on within the company.
Bottom line is it depends on the form the m/h was written under as to what is covered.  Also, there is no excuse for the adjuster to be rude. I would contact my agent and discuss the claim with him/her and the dissatisfaction with the adjusters attitude and threat to cancel coverage if the claim is paid.
If the agent fails to respond, contact the home office and ask to speak to the director of claims.  Not happy there...go to the insurance commissioner.
Back in the day when I was an agent for Farm Bureau, my adjuster was the best! If we owed the claim, we paid the claim..ASAP. 
A word to the wise, visit with your agent and discuss coverages, auto, home, life...the whole package. Ask questions, read your policies, make sure you know what you are paying for. Yes, it is boring stuff but if you have a good agent, they can explain it for you.  If you agent doesn't respond...find another one, you are paying them, and it ain't cheap!  Off my soap box now...best of luck to your sister in law.


----------



## blues brother (Nov 17, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Farm Bureau is in some serious financial troubles lately because of the crematorium a few years ago that had the issues.   They paid out big on that one and are hurting because of it.  Many FB customers are seeing rate increases and I imagine their claims adjustors are as tight as ever.



More to it than just that...


----------



## blues brother (Nov 17, 2010)

The Bureau used to be a great place to work.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> The Bureau used to be a great place to work.


That's what hurt the worst, was KNOWING the folks that worked there but getting the shaft because of "company policy"!


----------



## daisy102998 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had great experience with them bot h HO and rental property,


----------



## funandgun (Nov 19, 2010)

*I've had great results on my one claim*

My daughter 2 months after turning 16 had an at fault, 3 vehicle wreck and to my knowledge the other 2 people involved were satifsfied and I know I was pleased with the claims service.  Claim was settled I think within a week.....and they didn't cancel my auto policies....go figure.


----------



## knot (Nov 20, 2010)

I just recently moved from FB to another company after being with them for 35 years. I had a farm and auto umbrella policy with them but the premiums became outrageous. And i have not filed a claim in over 15 years.


----------

